# Anderson Ranch kidding



## Jessica84

I SHOULD have 27 does due this month, if everyone took, but have a few unknown lol
Anyways between shots and getting their pen ready Ill add as I get them. I tried to breed all my more dairy first, kinda didn't work 100% lol, but heres these girls for now. And yes I have a lot of fun with this program I found


----------



## NyGoatMom

Does Starchy need more girls? I know a few that would like to meet him next fall....lol...:type:


----------



## Jessica84

Lol he sure says he needs more. He got most of all my girls and he still said it wasn't good enough


----------



## NyGoatMom

hahaha...my poor Alex will only have one next fall...unless I stud him out. Not looking too good for papers though, been pestering for them but no response...


----------



## Jessica84

Why do people do that?? I have a friend fighting tooth and nail to get papers on one of her goats she bought. I would never withhold papers, I sometimes sell papered goats cheaper if they don't want them but I've had them change their mind later and I just ask for the difference, I just don't understand it


----------



## Jessica84

Well my computer decided to do updating for 3 hours last night so we are going with just pictures this time around 
All girls are bred to the same buck as well

Bugs due 4-12








Meme due 4-14








Cinabun due 4-14 or 5-5








Meah 4-14








And sissy also due 4-14


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice looking goats.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Think she's just a procrastinator...she messaged me again saying she would be getting them soon...


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you toth!!!
I hope you get your papers soon, at least it sounds like you'll get them......one day lol


----------



## groovyoldlady

Whoa, Sissy and Cinnabon are HUGE!

I'm going CRAZY getting ready for 3 does to kid. I cannot IMAGINE prepping for 27!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jessica84

I'm very excited to see how many sissy has in there. She's really not that big of a goat but is.a poor beach ball on legs this go around.
I should have 47 does kid.by July although I put a few Dowling in for only a month so not holding my breath on them


----------



## Jessica84

Then we have 
Favorite bred to starchy due 4-14














And Diamonds bred to starchy......maybe due 4/14 they REALLY loved each other so I gave up writing days down lol














And Misty bred to Gizmo due 4/15


----------



## Jessica84

Snow flake bred to starchy due 4-17















Mama goat bred to starchy due 4-18















Spanish bred to gizmo due 4-19 or 5-16















And only 12 more days till comet is due!!!!


----------



## Jessica84

Rainbow dash bred to Starchy due 4-19
Jazzy bred to Starchy due 4-20
Dutches bred to Starchy due 4-20
Kenzie bred to Starchy due 4-22

And only 10 more days till the first up (Comet) is due


----------



## Brink4

Wow you will have lots of babies on the ground soon. Best of luck!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Look at all those beautiful girls!  :thumb: You are going to be BUSY!! It will be so fun to see what they all have! 

Diamonds is looking good.  I took this picture of her daughter yesterday.... still 7 weeks out!


----------



## Jessica84

I can't wait to be busy and have kids on the ground  I probably won't even complain about lack of sleep this time I want them so badly lol
Awww look at Dazzles little bag!!! She is so beautiful!!! We can have a race to see.which sister kids first  I gave Diva lute but guess it didn't work when the buck got out and of course my luck, the one time I need it I cant find where i wrote down the date the buck got out. So not at all happy about that situation


----------



## spidy1

OOOOOOO, Me like Sissy!!!! (And Crossroads' doe):-D


----------



## Jessica84

Yes they are way up there on my favorite list too. Sissy is my eggs grand daughter and they both are just real sweet girls, although they all are mad at me because of shots and hoof trimming but they will get over it lol


----------



## Jessica84

First up is Fern bred to starchy, no clue when she is due but my guess is early April
Suzy bred to Starchy, due 4-22, I have yet so get a girl out of her and adore everything about this doe, so fingers crossed for a whole herd of girls out of her 
Stars, bred to Starchy, no idea when shes due and not even going to guess since I almost sold her because she showed no signs of kidding but kidded the day before the sale lol
Diva, Diamonds doeling, the one I am NOT happy about being bred 
and Pilgrim bred to starchy, no clue when


----------



## Jessica84

wasn't enough room for Pilgrim


----------



## NyGoatMom

Jessica....they all look great  Cannot wait to see your kid stock this year!


----------



## ksalvagno

Pretty girls! Good luck!


----------



## Jessica84

Me either stephanie It a.good thing ultrasounds don't show exactly what the babies look like or I would be spending my life savings taking a peak lol have you started kidding yet? I know.yours are in April too just don't know when.
And thank you Karen


----------



## NyGoatMom

First is due the 3rd...second is due the 5th and last is due the 7th...


----------



## Jessica84

Oh so close!!! Hopefully they don't hang onto them very long. Tell them you deserve those kids lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hahah...I know but Jessica...my yard is still covered in a foot + of snow...


----------



## Jessica84

Oh well then tell them to take their time lol. I just.checked the weather and we.are in for a big storm next week.....yay....NOT but maybe my sunshine and warm weather will head your way


----------



## NyGoatMom

I'm hoping  It's very slowly getting warmer...we're working on 40's now


----------



## Jessica84

Ugh it went from cold (not your cold) to hot in like a day. Hopefully it doesn't change that fast


----------



## NyGoatMom

That's what I think will happen here...it was 42 today, 40's and 50's next 10 days but colder at night like 20's and 30's...I hope it'll be in the 60's soon....


----------



## Jessica84

And if your weather man is like mine you can never count on him to be right but the next day of when your watching lol so if he is then maybe you'll get there


----------



## NyGoatMom

hahaha...they aren't too bad here  But it sure was nice feeling the sunshine today!


----------



## Jessica84

Gosh I bet it does......I would still be in bed at those temps though no matter if the sun was out or not


----------



## Jessica84

I lied. I start on April 3 with Nevada lol














Little doeling, there were 2 but one was DOA  BUT this is such a special little girl!!! When Nevada started streaming I thought for sure she was aborting since Gizmo go out not in her pen 11/5, and Starchy got out not in her pen either 11/16. So I was chewing my nails waiting for her to kid. Well when she came out alive I was totally confused. Went back and found my receipt for when I ordered lute because Buckshot (my buck that passed last year) got out in her pen!!! Sure enough 151 days ago. So I am just all around tickled for this little girl and so happy I missed giving her lute


----------



## rebelINny

That's awesome you got one last girl from buckshot! Sorry about the other girl


----------



## Jessica84

You know I'm ok about it. I would rather her born dead then what I was expecting which was preemies with half formed lungs. So feel blessed and I'll take it  comet should kid within the next day or two, she's huge and ligs are so soft. If she has triplets I'll see if Nevada will take one.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Awww...she's cute  

Seems my girls are waiting for last :hair: Still nothing! Daisy is day 152, Madeline is day 150 and Clarabelle is day 148


----------



## Jessica84

I was thinking of you and your goats last night and looked for your baby announcement this morning. I'm sorry they are holding out, maybe waiting for even more warmer weather lol 
Comet is super close and being very lovely today and we have a storm coming in so I'm going to keep a close eye on her today......not like I haven't for the past week lol


----------



## Jessica84

So far comet had a red semi dappled buck and a.very loud red dappled girl. Shortcake is laying off by herself screaming her head off so.I'm not sure if she's in labor or just wants comets kids......shes one I can throw kids to and she takes them


----------



## Jessica84

And a solid red girl


----------



## ArborGoats

Wow! Congrats! Love the one curled up on the ground!


----------



## NyGoatMom

OMGosh!! Love them


----------



## Jessica84

The one on the ground is the boy  but here's better pictures and shortcakes babies. The red is a girl and the cream with freak black spots is a boy lol


























And thank you  I'm pretty excited and love all their color, well maybe I'm more fascinated by the cream one then in love with the color lol I'll breed her to Gizmo next year lol


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

Beautiful kids. I really like the little cream one in the last pic!


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you  and the little cream guy is all yours lol they are 75% boer and still that dairy sticks with them lol she was bred to gizmo last year and you would have thought her kids were high % boer lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Congrats!! Love all the color!!


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you  I'm pretty excited. The little red girl (triplets) is my favorite. She has such a sweet face. I lost the first little red one this morning so no buckshot kids after all


----------



## rebelINny

sorry to hear that. Hugs


----------



## goathiker

Oh, that's too bad.


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you  pretty sad about it

Diva surprised me with a beautiful, unique little girl so far. Looked out my window and her and her mom were totally focused on something behind the tree lol now diamonds (grandma) is very upset I took them and put them in a stall. Now I have her and poor Nevada screaming


----------



## goathiker

Oh wow, what a neat color.


----------



## ksalvagno

Sorry you lost one. They are all adorable!


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you!! I will have to make sure I keep up on pictures on her and see how much her color changes. I've had the dark grey turn to a off white but never such a deep black. But she only had the one which is just perfect since I hadn't planned on breeding her yet


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Soooo pretty! Her coloring is so unique! It will be cool to see what it changes to as she grows.


----------



## Jessica84

I know I can't wait to see what she turns out like. I have to do a DNA on her to see who the dad is, and whoever he is ill repeat that lol. It's either gizmo or starchy, her dad :/ but either way she's a neat little thing. Once it stops snowing and raining (why yes I picked a great time to kid) ill get better pics of her.


----------



## kafairch

What beautiful babies and so many colors and patterns way cool. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you I am just in love right now and hope it keeps it up. I didn't get to many colored ones last year so haven't been holding my breath (I'll keep not holding my breath and maybe I'll get more lol)
the other day Cinderella had a buckling and a Tiny little girl. She was breach and so small her mom didn't even notice when I pulled her out. Took her a few hours to get going but now she's very spunky. Weighed her last night and 2lbs 8oz


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Oh my goodness!! :shock: 2lbs! She is sooooooo cute! Handsome bucky too.


----------



## ksalvagno

Too cute!


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you  She just ate so she might be 3 right now lol I think even my preemie I had a few years back were 3lbs she so small but getting full of attitude. 
The brother is a nice solid boy guess be stole all his sister's food :/


----------



## Jessica84

Triplets from sandy. The darker on is the boy. I can't believe how Nubian they look!! Of course they are half Nubian but dang that Nubian sticks with them 
View attachment 93213
View attachment 93214
View attachment 93216


----------



## buckybum

I bet you file small claims court the seller will pull the papers out of her a**
I have no patience for people who hold back on me.
To me non registered goats are worthless.
Good luck.
People forget we have things we have to do.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

You have some GORGEOUS goats, Jessica!!! Congrats on all the kids


----------



## Crossroads Boers

They are adorable! I think Nubian crosses are soooo cute.


----------



## NyGoatMom

So cute


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you  I am just in love. They are beautiful but all of them are so super sweet out of Starchy.......which is funny cause he's not, gizmo is the live bug but seems his kids are not lol
Here is Bugs doeling. She has one spot on her neck and it's not even a impressive spot lol but I think she's adorable spots or not 
View attachment 93256


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Pretty girl!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Of course she is  

I just love Starchy! Is he an ol grump or something?


----------



## Jessica84

He's not mean he just wants to be left alone, although he did get tough with me once when he busted the fence down but we had a few words and we have been better.
Gizmo is a mama's boy. I walk out and he screams for me and wants his loves even in full blown rut......turning that time he gets a pat on his back lol. But his dad was a jerk and borderline crazy so I guess Gizmo is only like that because he was a bottle baby


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol...too funny!I am waiting to see how Alex does this coming year when he is in full good health. He tried to "play" head butt me the other day and learned real quick how fast he can be flipped..I took a front leg and a rear leg and flipped him on his side and made him lay there for a minute....he hasn't done it since  He likes his scratches too though...I think he was just really wound up from being pent up all winter due to his bad coat...

L.G. is still not a "buck" lol,..he's a baby at a year and like to be pet  I am hoping he will come into it for fall at least! He is starting to show some bucky behavior but not all the time...


----------



## Jessica84

Will good hopefully he won't test you again. Gizmo did once I think just playing too but he got the hotshot and that ended it......plus I didn't talk to him for a week except to tell him I was selling him lol
I wouldn't worry about LG I have a friend with a buck that never really acts Bucky I swore she wasn't going to end up with a single kid but he did good lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

I hope you're right...I'll get updated pics soon of him...he's changed a lot!


----------



## Jessica84

Oh how I love to watch them change  I would very much like to see a pic of him.
Well I think I lost a few years of my life on sissy, but after 3 people working on her for a hour we ended up with these three beautiful babies  first is a girl then boy and then girl.

View attachment 93314
View attachment 93315
View attachment 93316


----------



## NyGoatMom

Aw, they're beautiful  Were they jammed up?


----------



## Jessica84

Well I would say just a big crash lol. The first was butt only but the second kids front feet were coming out too so that was confusing. Figured that out and got 1 out then 2 had his head bent way back so got him and 3 was butt only as well. I'm over breach positions right now. This was the 4th one and one of those at least had its feet there not a true breach


----------



## burtfarms

wow! congrats on your babies. sorry about your girl. hopefully no more breech births. scary


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you. Yeah I hope no more breach either :/ but Booboo had hers in the right spot just had to give her a hand getting them out lol dappled doeling and red buckling

View attachment 93354
View attachment 93355


----------



## RPC

Wow I have missed seeing alot of your kids had to go back and get caught up. Congrats.


----------



## Jessica84

Lol thank you. Yeah it was a slow start but it's raining kids now 
And this is Mistys doeling....first gizmo baby so far lol

View attachment 93368


----------



## NyGoatMom

How many kids so far?


----------



## Jessica84

Counting the ones I lost 22 so 19 kids bouncing around out there lol.....I still have 37 to go, but after this month it slows down thank goodness


----------



## NyGoatMom

:shock: 37 does left to kid? O.M.G.


----------



## Jessica84

I wanted to stagger them but starchy had different plans and well he won. I'm regretting not doing it the way I wanted today with trying to disbud and keep a eye on booboo then helping her and all on 5 hours of sleep I think it ended up being between checks. But I think it's worth it......or will be at the end of the month


----------



## Jessica84

Meme had a doeling

View attachment 93413


----------



## Lstein

Cute baby overload, I just cant stop going back to look at Diva's baby, that is such a unique color combination! All the others too, not one alike.


----------



## Jessica84

She really is!!! I thought her mom was cute when she was born but little girl is just beautiful!!

Well got a surprise today, beauty who should not have been bred let me know she very much was. Dappled girl and black buck

View attachment 93433
View attachment 93434


----------



## NyGoatMom

Beautiful


----------



## Jessica84

Oh Stephanie I am just over the moon with this little girl!!


----------



## Summersun

I love love love that Lil black dappled paint doeling. Talk about a great oops


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Oh my gosh!!! Look at that black spotted paint! I need.... :drool:  

Congrats!!!


----------



## Jessica84

She's so pretty and thick too. I've been looking for over a year for just a simple black paint but this is so much better


----------



## NyGoatMom

I noticed she was really thick!


----------



## RPC

When ur does kid in the field do you ever stall them so they bond with their kids or does everyone just kid in the field and go on? I have 3 due next month and since it's gonna be warm enough I have thought about just letting them kid in the field.


----------



## Jessica84

As long as they have their act together and it's not cold I leave them be. I have been stalling the new ones at night because we have been having these freak cold winds in the evening but just the first night


----------



## RPC

Ok thanks I will play it by ear then


----------



## Jessica84

And it will save money on bedding lol

Here's more babies. These are Jazzys triplet doelings, which she wants nothing to do with. Never even cleaned them off so she goes to the sale the first of the month.

View attachment 93492
View attachment 93493
View attachment 93494


And mama goats doeling

View attachment 93495


And snowflakes doeling. It was a hard 2 hours pulling her kids and she's not doing so well so mama goat gets this one
View attachment 93496


And snowflakes doeling that she is keeping
View attachment 93497


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sounds like a lot of doelings for you!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

So many doelings! Congrats!! Love all those pretty colors.


----------



## Jessica84

No no no we are not speaking of which sex I'm getting a lot of. I don't want my luck to run out before Suzy has her babies. I NEED a girl out of Suzy so badly


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol: Ok ok!!:stop:


----------



## Jessica84

Lol to late  here are ferns two red boys and traditional doeling. The one has goofy back legs and fern is NOT nice to me when I help him eat so yippee another bottle baby :/
View attachment 93568
View attachment 93569
View attachment 93570


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Handsome boys! I love the cape on that doeling.


----------



## rebelINny

Nice!


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you. The goofy legged one is such a chunk!! There's very few kids born that I look at and say wow, but he is so long and thick, I just hope he amounts to something good being on a bottle :/ I don't know what I do wrong but they never grow as fast as dame raised


----------



## Jessica84

View attachment 93638
View attachment 93639


Pixies buckling


----------



## NyGoatMom

:drool:


----------



## rebelINny

Oooo very nice


----------



## Jessica84

I've been so worried about this girl with my issues going on but she did it and I don't even mind it's a boy lol


----------



## ksalvagno

Love the spots!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

How gorgeous!  Congrats. Glad the mama's ok. :thumb:


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you and me too!! She is such a sweet girl and a great mom. I was helping little guy eat last night and I got a nice goat spit bath lol she even cleaned behind my ears


----------



## Jessica84

View attachment 93711


Meah doeling

View attachment 93712


Rainbow dash red buck and traditional doeling.


----------



## NyGoatMom

How many left to go now?


----------



## Jessica84

28 and I'm watching 9 right now with a storm coming in so I'm sure I'll have a fun few days. I really did try to stagger my breedings!!! Lol


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice.


----------



## tripledranch

Great looking goats and healthy kids.. That is a true blessing! enjoy


----------



## Jessica84

Yes healthy is number one and I am truly blessed with fairly good luck on that part.

Here is dutches red doeling and white buckling

View attachment 93755


And Kenzie's buckling and doeling

View attachment 93756
View attachment 93757


----------



## RPC

I like them but have even been sleeping this spring with all these kids being born?


----------



## Jessica84

They have been good and only kidding during the day except for sissy and now dutches. But I'm feeling it today. I was up till 10 then every 3 hours because I knew Kenzie was close and she went into labor at 6 and I'm trying to catch up on worming and disbudding......sorry I'm being a cry baby lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Good grief... just 28 more does to kid. Easy Peasy. LOL! 

I like the new kids!


----------



## Jessica84

I'm down to 28 now lol. But this is why I like them all spread out, when people say oh it's so much more easy all at once I just get the chills thinking about it lol. If everything works out well money wise I'm going to build pipe pens and split them in half for fall kids and spring kids, I'll be over the moon if I can do that


----------



## Jessica84

I mean 26 now......please don't be concerned about my sanity


----------



## Blackheadedboers

I kidded out 24 does at once( well within one week) it was hectic but after it was nice being done in one bunch.


----------



## KrittyKat

Such cutteee Babies! Are you in Anderson, CA? Cause I am lol if you're looking to sell any hit me up


----------



## Jessica84

I can see the appeal of being done all at once especially since I'm trying to disbud and kid out at the same time but boy am I pooped. Suzy just had triplet bucks (crying) but I one died by the time I got him in position and out, and now I have another in labor so I'm not likening all at once right now lol
No I'm not in anderson, anderson is my maiden name  I'm 6-7 hours south of you in coarsegold. But I'm for sure selling a ton.....hopefully but 3-4 so I'll let you know. My parents have a place in standish and they go back and forth a lot so I can always send goats with them lol


----------



## Jessica84

View attachment 93863
View attachment 93864


Suzy's boys. She had 3 but by the time I got the first one out he was dead. The doe fairy really let me down on my Suzy    I'm not sure if I will breed her again so 5 years of nothing but boys lol

View attachment 93865
View attachment 93866


Nutters kids, one is a boy and the other is a girl, she's not being very nice so no idea which is which when I took the picture


----------



## NyGoatMom

Trip boys? 5 years of boys? But isn't that what you want in Boers? For meat?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Sorry Suzy didn't give you a girl. Beautiful boys though! Does like her make me doubt the "buck alone decides the sex" on the kids statement. I've got a doe who throws at least 2 does every year.... this year she had 3 does! 

:lol: Boys sure aren't what I want! :lol: Unless I want a new herdsire out of the pairing. Meat production or show/market wether producing farms want boys, but not most breeding/show stock farms.


----------



## Jessica84

Suzy is 8 this year and the first year she is showing her age so I really wanted a girl, the others I would have loved boys. But Suzy is for sure one of my favorites on looks so I just wanted a mini Suzy lol
Yeah I'm not sold on it being all the sure on the sex. I know science says so but with Suzy we are talking 14 boys in 5 years!! I don't know how m luck could be that bad. I have another doe who only gives me boys and her twin sister always had girls till I sold her two years ago. Same thing with my mama goat, for 4 years she gave me boy/girl and this year was her first time with a single girl.and this is all from 3 different bucks over the years


----------



## NyGoatMom

Aww, sorry you didn't get your doe then! I am starting to waver on the boy decides the sex thing too after hearing you guys!


----------



## tripledranch

You have beautiful kids.. I just kidded out 48 does in 14 days.. What a crazy time with 5 having quints. I love Divas kid especially let me know it you don't keep her as I would be interested. As far as the doeling to buck ratio I have 80% bucks this year but in past years I usually have a 2:1 ratio of doelings to buck kids, must be luck


----------



## Jessica84

Oh goodness I don't ever want quints lol I couldn't imagine 5 having them lol. Right now poor divas little girl doesn't feel well  we are two days in on shots and she pretty much hates me.....I think she'll fight to get over her but just so I don't touch her any more lol. I'll let you know if my son decides not to keep her, he's now torn between her and this doeling below lol

Ok so here is spots doeling








And buckling








This was such a surprise because spots isn't black!!! No clue where or how these kids are like this lol

And here's India's girl








And boy








I think 22 more to go.....almost there lol


----------



## ksalvagno

Too cute!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Oooooh! I love those new black dappled kids!!!   Congrats!


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you!! I was pretty excited when I saw them out the window lol it only got better up close

Here are stars doelings














And meatballs dappled girls and red buck, the red boy is super smaller then the girls so I'll pull him tomorrow


----------



## Jessica84

Oops forgot pics lol


----------



## Jessica84

Lulus doelings


----------



## Jessica84

Snow whit have me a dappled lamancha!!!! YAY!!!! I'm very stoked about her!!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Oh my gosh! Too cute!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!! Those colors are so fun!


----------



## Jessica84

What I LOVE the most, is walking out not knowing what color is going to be coming out or laying on the ground. I've never been so excited to see what they looked like before. Even gizmo will throw paints and solids although he's kinda letting me down this year lol
After short cake (my other laboer) had her kids I totally lost hope in a dappled lamancha this year


----------



## Jessica84

Pilgrims quads. First two are boys second two are girls


----------



## ksalvagno

Very cute!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Jessica84 said:


> View attachment 94190
> 
> 
> Snow whit have me a dappled lamancha!!!! YAY!!!! I'm very stoked about her!!!


squeal!!!! I love her!!


----------



## goathiker

Nice markings on that belted paint. You don't see them marked so evenly very often.


----------



## Jessica84

Lol it's like she's wearing pants lol hopefully that will be her selling point as a bottle baby :/ these bottle kids are killing me. I'm going threw roughly $40 a week in milk.


----------



## RPC

Holy cow that's a lot of milk. I am really hoping mine all have twins not more then that.


----------



## Jessica84

Just hope for triplets and you might get them lol I dislike triplets so very much and it has been insane this year with them.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Jessica they are just adorable! REally pretty colors! Congratulations!!!
Hope all the other kiddings go well!


----------



## Jessica84

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Jessica they are just adorable! REally pretty colors! Congratulations!!!
> Hope all the other kiddings go well!


Thank you!!  and so far (knock on wood) since I've cut their feed back no more kidding issues, which is great especially for me mentally lol

Well here's Polly Marie's kids. I checked everyone over and left to sell some goats and came back and she had them. 2 bucks and a doe, the first doe out of her, that's 4 years of kids lol


----------



## Jessica84

Cinabun doeling


----------



## Jessica84

I lied she had 2 lol this one was hiding in the tall grass on the other side of the fence. Already a fence crawler lol.....but she's a pretty one at least


----------



## Jessica84

Mini me doe and buck


----------



## RPC

You sure have have a variety of color this year.


----------



## Jessica84

I do!! I'm even excited about the traditional colored ones.....probably because there's not to many of them though lol
This is favorites buckling. She had one that looked JUST like this little guy but lost him  he was my first dappled born, so I'm a little excited about this little guy







now I get a few days of a break before I'm back on baby watch lol


----------



## ksalvagno

Too cute!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wow...they are all great


----------



## Jessica84

Thanks you guys!! I have a break till the 16......gosh all that waiting and crying that I want kids and I'm so excited for a break lol. But of course this crazy lady will spend it getting my new doe tomorrow lol and picking up so well needed food in this house lol


----------



## Jessica84

And round 2 starts. Spanish had 2 boys and a girl
Ebony just had 2 girls and 2 boys. I was there for 3 of them and went in the house because I didn't even think there was 3 in there so figured she was done. Nope came back out and she had 4th but didn't get the sack off it so lost the little black girl. Will get pics of them when they are dry


----------



## Jessica84

Ebonys 2 red does and a black buck


----------



## ksalvagno

Very cute!


----------



## chelsboers

Wow, you've gotten lots of pretty colors! Looks like the girls were good to you and didn't just give you pretty bucklings but doelings also


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you. I'm having way more doelings then bucklings this year. The only bad thing about that is it's going to be hard to decide who to keep since i only have so much room, and of course for once I have a bunch of people wanting bucks :/


----------



## burtfarms

Wow! Gorgeous babies, you are getting a lot of multiples this year. Lots of bottle babies:leap: hope you can get some rest soon


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you!! I'm doing pretty good on the bottle babies. Only 3 full time babies and 2 that just need a little extra so morning and night bottles. The rest I have been able to sell.....thank goodness!! Lol


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Congrats Jessica!!!! Looks like ya all are very busy!!!


----------



## goathiker

burtfarms;1896857: hope you can get some rest soon:p[/QUOTE said:


> What? I totally plan to go vacation at Jessica's house during kidding season next year, I can't think of anything more fun :greengrin:


----------



## Jessica84

Jill you can come vacation here any time you want  
Now that it's almost over lol it really wasn't that bad. I had only a few go at night and 2/3 I had to pull so that was a bit stressful late at night. But best of all the weather was great. So all in all I can't complain


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

I think this is the best time of year to have kids. Did you have them all in May Jessica? We are due in early June. I think may/June is the perfect time to have them. Having kids in cold weather particularly in the pnw doesn't make sense to me but I know a lot of people do that. Just not my preference. I know it's prob the best for people who show tho. 
Sounds like it all went really well tho and that's what matters.


----------



## Jessica84

I agree I hate winter kidding. It's cold and wet and I just hate it and worry a lot. Last year I missed in January, during a drought and it was so nice so I changed. Most of my does kidded in April, which we did have a little rain but it was a warm rain. I wanted end of May kids early June kids but the bucks had other ideas so to save me from high blood pressure I let them win lol the only bad thing is, like you said I miss out on selling show wethers and I'm going to have to hang onto these kids that I can't sell privately till they are 6 months old when the prices at the sale go up. But no kids (or me) froze to death so that's just fine by me lol


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Yes I agree! I'm so glad we waited to breed later. You know tho if you have to keep the babies longer that's ok. People will see them when they are more grown up and that can be good too. . Win win situation!!


----------



## Jessica84

Yeah I'm just nervous about it keeping them longer will pay for the extra feed. But last year I sold, at the sale in May/June and that was sad on the prices I got, if it wasn't for my private sales I would have been in the hole big time lol. But I figure it's all a gamble and before hasn't been working to well so let try something new......but your right it also gives me more time to sell privately so let's just cross our fingers lol


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Yep you never know, this year could be a banner year!! Think positive thoughts!! Hope it all goes well!! If you remember I'd love to know how it all goes!! Update me if you have time!!


----------



## Jessica84

Midg red buck traditional doe















Crazy red buck traditional doe















Trouble 2 red bucks















5 maybe 6 (can't tell on the one die in July yet) to go......almost done!!! Watching 3 right now though


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Awe they are cute!!! You won't have problems selling them!!!


----------



## Jessica84

Just the cute ones are boys  lol it seems almost all my red ones are boys. I think I only have 3 red girls, of course I'm keeping 2 of them lol
But here's freckles (tog boer cross) girls. The more solid one is kinda cool looking. It's like a red grey roan.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Oh she is pretty!! Well even boys are ok with color. When we were looking for a buck to breed our doe to this year it seems that there aren't that many out there with color. I'd think bucks that are solid or have color of any sort would be in high demand. You should be able to sell them. I don't keep a buck on our farm. But I know a lot of people do. You'll sell them!


----------



## Jessica84

I have 2 people wanting high % boys and 2 people who just want dapples. Sold one commercial dappled, the other since she is first on my list is getting my 100% dappled boy but doesn't want the papers lol. I was hoping she would go for the commercial dapple I have but that was a no go lol so for once I'm hoping for boys from my last high % doe lol
But on a good note I have a lady coming over to look at 4 full blood doelings today

Ok here's Heidi's kids, black dapple headed boy and traditional girl. She has yet to give me anything other then solid black does, even out of these ones same sire but yet here they are lol.


----------



## ksalvagno

Cuties!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

They are all so adorable Jessica! It's good you are selling some! See it may all work out!! =)


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you  yes it may work out....hopefully lol I think she will take these, she was going to just meet me and give me a deposit last Friday but I told her no come see them in person. Hopefully that doesn't bite me in the butt though lol


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Nah it won't! They are adorable! She will fall in love with them!


----------



## Jessica84

Buck naked boers, your positive attitude is my good luck charm!!! They put a deposit on 6 and took home a bottle baby. They also wanted to rent my buck but that was a no go lol


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Oh that's wonderful!!! Glad to hear all went well! Perfect time of year to sell babies!! Hope all goes well with the rest of them!!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Yeah we need to find a buck for next January to breed one of our doelings to. We take our doe to visit the buck. Next year I think we will be breeding two doelings.  but not everyone allows does to visit their bucks. Also don't want to have to drive too far.


----------



## Jessica84

Honestly if I had a totally inclosed super strong pen I would. I don't want anything to happen to someone else's animal on my watch. I know I can write something up about that but still I've seen people get a bad reputation for less just by word of mouth


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Yes I completely understand!!


----------



## Jessica84

And bling, 6 days past her due date had a big bucking. Once it cools off I need to rig up my hanging scale and see what this boy weighs


----------



## Jessica84

Mona's paint doe and dappled buck


----------



## ksalvagno

Too cute!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Gorgeous!!!  Congrats.


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you. Atbleast I'm finishing with a bang lol I only have 2 more to go, my dappled paint and my dappled lamancha so can't wait to see those kids


----------



## RPC

Oh yes I remember your dappled LaMancha as a kid she was awesome I can't wait to see those kids. B&B show stock had an amazing half boer half LaMancha kid this year and it almost makes me want to get a LaMancha doe but I need long ears.


----------



## Jessica84

Lol yes I understand the no ears. I don't mind no ears but a lot of people do, which is why I have so many of that cross lol. Those no ears really stick with them too. Trudy is actually 75% boer, we will see if being 88% will let them have some ears lol.
Hers are actually goofy eats. They are not the normal lamancha no ears or elf ears they are just tiny little ears that hardly fold over. I'll try and get some pics when they come in to eat.


----------



## RPC

When is your laboer due? I can't wait to see what she has.


----------



## Jessica84

Ahhh!! I forgot all about the ears lol it's to dark now. I'll have to remember in the morning, but she is due the 7th so a few weeks away. I have one due the 26 but hopefully my meds to induce her come in tomorrow and she will have them for sure the 26, I have a sale to go to on the 27 :/


----------



## Jessica84

Got them!! I had to tie her up since she's a total in your face goat lol


----------



## RPC

Oh those are different. They are so big at the base.


----------



## Jessica84

They are the funniest little ears lol


----------



## Jessica84

Tiny's bucklings. I induced her last night to have kids tomorrow but she said she would go early for me lol


----------



## RPC

Very nice


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you! She's a good mama, a little too good since she wants to love them and not let them nurse. But she was my bottle baby so it's super easy showing her what a really good mom should be doing lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers




----------



## Jessica84

Thank you


----------



## ksalvagno

Too cute!


----------



## RPC

Are you about done?


----------



## Jessica84

No!!! I still have that laboer (lol) left to go. She's due the 7th, at least that's the due date of when I saw her bred but her life are rock hard and only has a tiny little bag. I have till the 29 for no more chances of kids and she better not leave me hanging that long!


----------



## Jessica84

No spots no ears.....maybe I'll keep her and see if 94% boer they have ears lol


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Jessica84 said:


> View attachment 97581
> 
> 
> No spots no ears.....maybe I'll keep her and see if 94% boer they have ears lol


Too Cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you!! Now to wait 9 months for it to start again lol
I ended up with 92 kids this year, 38 of them are bucks and 54 does.......and I thought last year was awesome with 50/50 lol


----------



## RPC

Well atleast you went out with a bang. She may not have spots but looks cute you will have to post pictures in a few weeks so I can decide if I want some LaBoer hahahha


----------



## Jessica84

Lol I sure will  I have a whole crew of the suckers now and surprisingly I've sold all the little girls.


----------

